# After 1 week of EI dosing



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

So I started to EI dose, and I must say I am really happy with the results. Seeing some crazy leaf growth on the swords. 

Shot taken with my EOS 5DMKII and 50mm 1.4 lens. Underexposed by 1.5 stops.


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice! I love before/after shots. What size tank is that?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

is that be before or after shot?


----------



## Skybass (Sep 5, 2013)

This is the after. It's a75 gallon. Guess a before would have been ideal. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thewesterngate (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh goodness, then that sword is HUGE!


----------



## ruuuey (Oct 16, 2013)

Really healthy looking plants! I'm going to start EI dosing soon, too!


----------



## jfynyson (Apr 15, 2013)

Might want to think about root tabs for the swords...as they are heavy root feeders and then bigger they get the hungrier they get....if they start yellowing on their leaves you'll know. I have three monsterous ones that I just hacked / thinned out a couple weeks ago...one leaf was 32" long !!!

Best of luck...looks nice !


----------

